# Hardtail mountain bike



## Ilovehills (19 Dec 2018)

Anything about?

I need one as a winter commuter, needs to be hardtail, 20" large (ish) frame, and as basic as possible

Got £300 to spend, and I can collect, within reason, obviously the closer to the SW the better!

Let me know, cheers guys


----------



## DCBassman (20 Dec 2018)

Got a fully rigid Claud Butler, but might not be big or modern enough...cheap though!




19 or 20", certainly bigger than my 18" Trek.


----------



## Venod (20 Dec 2018)

I have just refurbished this, you can have it for what it cost me to complete minus the pedals and with a different seat, but I am in West Yorkshire. its a 19"


----------



## Ilovehills (20 Dec 2018)

Afnug said:


> I have just refurbished this, you can have it for what it cost me to complete minus the pedals and with a different seat, but I am in West Yorkshire. its a 19"
> 
> View attachment 443197


Very nice

To far away though unfortunately, thanks anyway


----------



## Ilovehills (20 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Got a fully rigid Claud Butler, but might not be big or modern enough...cheap though!
> 
> View attachment 443207
> View attachment 443208
> ...


I`ll have a look when I pop round to see you


----------



## DCBassman (20 Dec 2018)

You're gonna need a bigger car!


----------

